# Beach pictures!



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

Got some nice pictures from our early morning beach gallop


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Aw, no fair. I've always dreamed of galloping on a beach! You're so lucky!

Looks like you guys had fun though.


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

aww, thats just unfair, we was meant to go to the beach last year and also this year with our horses, until last june, the hull floods, my auntie dragged my mum out in OUR renault laguna estate car 1.9 dti elise and that was the best car we had for pulling our two in our trailer, the car got drenched in the engine no matter how much my mum dodged the lakes (just massive puddles). all my auntie wanted was a rug for her horse. so my mum solt trailer due to loss of car now we have a vauxhall tigra, too tiny .

o well hopefully we might make it to hornsea by riding the length of hornsea bridle track . might make it by myself or with my mam or friends. 

hope you had a great time


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Your so luck to live where you do...hey, where do you live? LOL!
But seriously, that scenery is breathtaking...the beach and
those green hills...*sighs*

It looks like it was alot of fun!


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks everyone!
Im based in ireland, right by the sea- surrounded by beaches and sea everywhere you look. I live on an island thats joined to the main land by a tombolo so its sea sea and more sea!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

i would give my neighbors right arm :lol: to ride there, what fun you must have
do you have any of the fab stone fences around your home? always thought it would be grand to jump one


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I am soooo jealous! I've always wanted to do that. Beautiful pictures, too. *sigh*


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

that's awesome. i've only gotten to do that twice. neither time anywhere around here lol Can I move in with you?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

OH my!! That has to be sooo fun!! I'm really jealous! I've always wanted to visit Ireland and Australia... *sigh* Lucky! 
Beautiful scenery! Nice pictures.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey, this is totally random, but popster, I noticed you said you lived in Ireland... I was wondering if there were any good colleges (preferably with good equestrian programs) over there? I'm in the U.S. and am totally wanting to go to school over there!

And by the way, that is soo sweet!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

aww ... not fair ! I wish i could gallop on the beach ! BTW , Great Pictures !


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm so jealous- I'd LOVE to ride on the beach.  Great pictures, looked like a lot of fun!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like you all are having way too much fun. You need to stop it and quit making me so envious :wink: :lol:
Breathtaking shots!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

popster said:


> thanks everyone!
> Im based in ireland, right by the sea- surrounded by beaches and sea everywhere you look. I live on an island thats joined to the main land by a tombolo so its sea sea and more sea!



gorgeous!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Totally unfair! That has been a life long dream of mine! 

Love the pictures, just stunning!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

sweet! that looks like so much fun!

i'm going to try and convince my mom to let me do that on my next birthday


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh waw those photos look fantastic! I would die to take a horse out on a gallop at a beach! All we have here is mountains left, right and centre.
Great photos! I love the background scenery. You are very lucky


----------



## rums_mom (Jul 22, 2008)

Popsters here! :::jumping for joy!:::: Yay! Popsters here, now you can just make everyone here green with jealousy for the Emerald Isle!

Awesome picts, POPS!


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh I hate you! (just kidding) Been dreaming of a beach ride for a few years now. 

Cool pictures, thanks for making us drool!


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

wow thanks for all the great comments!
ANd hi rums-mom!
we ride teh horses on the beach nearly everyday, its lovely to just get out and open up, im lucky the sea is on my doorstep.


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing as usual, Poppy! Better wait a little while to show these nice new people your house and surrounding property. They might just fall right out of their chairs.


----------



## Jamie Anne (Jul 22, 2008)

WOW looks like so much fun! Great pics, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

lol thanks everyone!
JackieB-im sure yours is just as nice, mines just a little different :lol:


----------

